# FL CGC Qualifying Agent Payment Structure



## luke1213 (Sep 20, 2008)

I know this question has been asked before. I also know asking for "how much" or "cost" is somewhat frowned upon but I need some sort of direction on how to structure a payment platform for qualifying an additional CGC in FL. Currently I qualify my own GC company. Several years ago I teamed up with a distributor and started installing pre manufactured structures. Fast forward to the present and I can no longer handle the installation of his structures due to personal reasons. I continued to pull permits for him when needed and he would hire the sub contractors. Come to find out, this is a big NO NO since he is not a licensed contractor. He got pinched by code enforcement and now he wants me to qualify his company as a GC.

Currently, he only pays me for my services if I need to pull a permit for a job. Now since I would be qualifying his business, should I get some sort of salary and a percentage on everything sold? I want to be fair. I don't want to rake him over the coals but in return, I don't want to be taken advantage of either because there is still a lot of exposure risk if his company screws up.


----------

